# Greetings from Switzerland



## hirnkatheter (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi everybody
May I introduce myself? I am Oliver, born 1966 living in Switzerland. I started playing music when I was 12 (bass), changed to guitar and played in several Metal bands such as Coroner and Celtic Frost. 2012 I discovered the world of VST... It started with Damage by Heavyocity. Since then many libraries joined "the team". I am composing music for film, trailers and commercials. I am also writing reviews for filmandgamecomposer.com
That's about it in terms of music.
Cheers - Oliver


----------

